
Bank of England refuses to release donor names, cites GDPR - donarb
https://www.ft.com/content/83d03064-8124-11e8-8e67-1e1a0846c475
======
donarb
Non-pay walled link

[http://outline.com/EZZ2gX](http://outline.com/EZZ2gX)

